# Flying squill pics..



## wooly (Dec 2, 2018)

Today I dropped an old dead beech tree on the edge of the yard. Just as that sucker about hit the ground, a "flock" of flying squirrels took flight. I've caught them on my trail cams before after dark, but this was the first time I've ever seen them during the day. Examining the tree afterwards I found a hollow section in one spot with a nest full of squill **** inside. All total there were 4 flying squirrels that put on an aerial show unlike any other I've ever seen before for the next half hour! They seemed unaccepting of what just happened and hesitant to leave. That gave me enough time to run in and grab my camera. Eventually they all found their way to another tree with a hole in it and never came back out. Of course I felt a little sad for disturbing their home, but there was no way of knowing they were in there. Hopefully they'll be fine, but what an AWESOME sight to see them soaring around the forest with such grace and precision! Truly magical to see, but kind of a bummer the way they did not want to leave the site even with me tromping all over the place below them.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## champion221elite (Dec 6, 2018)

Great pics! I did not know we had Flying Squirrels in Michigan. My security camera kept catching movement and texting me video. Finally figured out what was raiding my bird feeder at night.


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 8, 2018)

Years ago while I was surveying the crew and I were cutting line to cross section a big creek for a new sewer line. We were in a big thicket where it was wet/swampy. The line we were cutting ran into a large 36"/40+ dead tree. Jimmy the party chief started chopping it w a bush axe. The trunk was rotten but the core was hard and strong. We took turns chopping it for a while and the tree miraculously fell right down the line we were cutting, saving us time by smashing all the brush/briars and making a path ahead. Jimmy jumped on the trunk and walked down it to move ahead. He stopped on the trunk to look around and 3 or 4 flying squirrels came out of the trunk right below him and ran up his pants to his shoulders and head. He squealed like a girl as he flailed/danced around and tried to fling the squirrels off him. It was very funny to the rest of the crew of 6. Jimmy was a cocky weight lifter who liked to tease and challenge the rest of the crew while he worked, always acting like a tough guy. We teased and gave him hell all day long after those cute little squirrels scared the crap out of him, good times


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 8, 2018)

stillhunter said:


> Years ago while I was surveying the crew and I were cutting line to cross section a big creek for a new sewer line. We were in a big thicket where it was wet/swampy. The line we were cutting ran into a large 36"/40+ dead tree. Jimmy the party chief started chopping it w a bush axe. The trunk was rotten but the core was hard and strong. We took turns chopping it for a while and the tree miraculously fell right down the line we were cutting, saving us time by smashing all the brush/briars and making a path ahead. Jimmy jumped on the trunk and walked down it to move ahead. He stopped on the trunk to look around and 3 or 4 flying squirrels came out of the trunk and ran up his legs to his shoulders and head. He squealed like a girl as he flailed around and tried to fling the squirrels off him. It was very funny to the rest of the crew of 6. Jimmy was a cocky weight lifter who liked to tease and challenge the rest of the crew while he worked, always acting like a tough guy. We teased and gave him hell all day long after those cute little squirrels scared the crap out of him, good times


Those don't scare me one bit but a Hornets nest dropped to the ground sure does! Especially if you are allergic and they can kill you!


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 8, 2018)

I've seen the critters gliding around in my backyard a few times @ night by the light of the porch light. They look surreal as they streak through the air to a tree, climb and quickly streak off again, they are fascinating to watch.


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 8, 2018)

wooly said:


> Today I dropped an old dead beech tree on the edge of the yard. Just as that sucker about hit the ground, a "flock" of flying squirrels took flight. I've caught them on my trail cams before after dark, but this was the first time I've ever seen them during the day. Examining the tree afterwards I found a hollow section in one spot with a nest full of squill **** inside. All total there were 4 flying squirrels that put on an aerial show unlike any other I've ever seen before for the next half hour! They seemed unaccepting of what just happened and hesitant to leave. That gave me enough time to run in and grab my camera. Eventually they all found their way to another tree with a hole in it and never came back out. Of course I felt a little sad for disturbing their home, but there was no way of knowing they were in there. Hopefully they'll be fine, but what an AWESOME sight to see them soaring around the forest with such grace and precision! Truly magical to see, but kind of a bummer the way they did not want to leave the site even with me tromping all over the place below them.
> View attachment 687815
> 
> View attachment 687816
> ...




Those pictures are awesome !


----------



## Del_ (Dec 8, 2018)

Awesome photos!

We've got them here, too.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 8, 2018)

stillhunter said:


> Those pictures are awesome !


OP what did you take the pics with?


----------



## wooly (Dec 8, 2018)

lone wolf said:


> OP what did you take the pics with?



I have a Nikon D-3200 with the 300mm lens. It's what I've been using for the past 6 or 7 years now for my nature photography hobby.


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 8, 2018)

I've got another flying squirrel story. My dad made and put a few bird houses in our backyard when I was a kid. He hung one from a branch on a tree about 25' from our back deck. Years later my mom hollered and ran in the house one day and said some weird animal was in the birdhouse. I went out w her and saw the small face peeking out of the birdhouse w huge,black eyes. I knew in an instant it was a flying squirrel and apparently it had made the birdhouse it's home. Weeks later I heard my mom yell from the deck again and I went out and found a 6' black snake was slowly crawling up the trunk of the 20" gum tree where the birdhouse was hung. It was already 15' off the ground,I couldn't reach it w a broom so I ran to the woods and found a long branch. When I came back the snake was closer to the Bhouse. The moma squirrel came out w a baby in her mouth and flew 4 or 5 times to the woods behind the house w the baby while I tried to get the snake down. I poked @ it from the ground but it had gotten to a branch and I could not make it fall. I finally just shimmied up the trunk and grabbed the snake, pulled it loose and dropped it on the ground. The moma squirrel returned and got another baby and left again. I took the snake to the creek and let it go and the moma squirrel removed 2 more babies and took them off to another nest I assume. I did not try to follow her as I thought that might cause problems for the tiny babies. I still wonder how the snake knew the babies were in the birdhouse 20 sum' off the ground?


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 9, 2018)

I see you guy know that they’re nocturnal, I found out the hard way. I was up at the hunting cabin during summer. Doing chores around camp during the day and “relaxing” in the evening. After a bunch of adult beverages I nod off to sleep only to be awakened in the middle of the night by a noise......
Something was inside the cabin with me, it was fast, I’m inebriated, it’s really fast, now I’m a bit scared. Every time I try and get a flashlight on it, it and all trace of noise disappears. I turn the light off and it’s moving around with it fast little feet. I’m quite scared at this point until I finally click the flashlight on and it freezes caught in the light, guess what it does next?? Jumps towards the light and me holding it.... I just about pissed myself and screamed so loudly that I think the people in the valley heard. Yeah, they can turn macho men in girls easily


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 9, 2018)

A grey squirrel story. Years ago I did catv installs. I went to a house to install the cable and an elderly man met me @ the door. He invited me in to show me around and where he wanted the cables installed. He tells me"come in and meet my friend "-----" I forget his name. All the sudden I see a squirrel on the back of the couch in the large den. The squirrel looks @ me, jumps off the couch and races towards me as I stop and stare. It jumps on my thigh and climbs to my shoulder in an instant, now I'm eye to eye w this squirrel and it's sniffing my hair and face. The man said he won't hurt you. The squirrel rode around on my shoulder for a minute or so and jumped on the counter in the kitchen. The man told he found the baby squirrel in his back yard after a hawk destroyed the nest and he and his wife had raised it. He showed me it's nest, box on top a bookcase w a small blanket folded into it like a tent. There were lot's of things in it that the squirrel had hoarded, shiny stuff like jewerly and bottle caps and coins. He told me his wife had to keep her jewelry in a drawer because the squirrel would steal it, so they left cheap stuff around for him to steal. He also told me he let him out now and then but he always came back in 20 mins or so.


----------



## ironman_gq (Dec 12, 2018)

Northern MN, see them all the time at deer camp. Usually chewing on the deer hanging on the pole, usually notice the moon eyes from the outdoor light then find them with the flashlight.


----------

